# 원조주접댄스



## wide12

Hi, the sentence is:

그러나, 원조주접댄스로 돌변

However, it becomes a  원조주접 dance ?

What is a  원조주접 dance? Looking around it seems like 원조 means help, but I don't know what is that referring to.


----------



## kenjoluma

원조 here, I believe, is 원조(元祖). 
It means _authentic_, _original_, etc.

원조 as in help is 원조(援助). 

Homonym, sorry.


----------



## wide12

kenjoluma said:


> 원조 here, I believe, is 원조(元祖).
> It means _authentic_, _original_, etc.
> 
> 원조 as in help is 원조(援助).
> 
> Homonym, sorry.



Thanks, so it becomes "original dance"? What about 주접 ?


----------



## alice313

Here we needs some contexts to understand it.
As Kenjoluma said, 

"원조 here, I believe, is 원조(元祖). It means _authentic_, _original_, etc."

And 주접 comes from '주접을 떨다', which means behaving disgracefully, embarrassingly.
Oh and I searched it on the internet, and the word 주접 was used to point someone who are very funny and good at making people around him/her pleasant in a funny but embarrassing way.
There was an very popular TV show in Korea about several years ago.
And the TV show was kind of matching game with men and women.
Guys were trying their best to be selected by women, showing their best dance. 
But it was kind of more than just a matching time by show their talent. 
Among the people who wants to show their talent by dancing, it was like a competetion, "Who dances better" or 
"Who dances funnier".
One of the Attendants in the matching program was quite famous for his "원조 주접 댄스", saying "I invented this funny and embarrassing dance style."

So, 원조 주접 댄스 means "The original funny and embarrassing dance" - sorry it's quite long.
It was a kind of neologism at that time, and today it's not used very much like before.


----------



## wide12

alice313 said:


> Here we needs some contexts to understand it.
> As Kenjoluma said,
> 
> "원조 here, I believe, is 원조(元祖). It means _authentic_, _original_, etc."
> 
> And 주접 comes from '주접을 떨다', which means behaving disgracefully, embarrassingly.
> Oh and I searched it on the internet, and the word 주접 was used to point someone who are very funny and good at making people around him/her pleasant in a funny but embarrassing way.
> There was an very popular TV show in Korea about several years ago.
> And the TV show was kind of matching game with men and women.
> Guys were trying their best to be selected by women, showing their best dance.
> But it was kind of more than just a matching time by show their talent.
> Among the people who wants to show their talent by dancing, it was like a competetion, "Who dances better" or
> "Who dances funnier".
> One of the Attendants in the matching program was quite famous for his "원조 주접 댄스", saying "I invented this funny and embarrassing dance style."
> 
> So, 원조 주접 댄스 means "The original funny and embarrassing dance" - sorry it's quite long.
> It was a kind of neologism at that time, and today it's not used very much like before.



Wow, nice explanation. Indeed, I saw those words in a slightly old korean variety show,where the contestant was dancing in an original funny and embarrasing way.

Thanks A LOT


----------



## 한국어

주접 is a pretty vulgur word. As in 너 인마 주접 좀 떨지마 이 놈아.(Behave yourself!) I personally don't like the word even being used on TV.


----------

